# Linley Jig Bore Information Wanted



## ksierens (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a line on a Linley Jig Bore that does not have the power feed. Does anyone have any picture of the inside of one in case I decide to make one for it?


----------



## machman2k (Mar 16, 2015)

Manuals with parts list are available on ebay. Manuals only show parts. Manuals are not really good. Make sure the Linley has collets as they are veery rare and almost unabtainable.
Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 16, 2015)

I found this manual photo on EBay. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  it looks more like a milling machine to me.  There was a video on YouTube as well.

 The Best with your new machine


----------



## ksierens (Mar 16, 2015)

It has a 3/8 and 1/2 LB collets and a 1/2 3AT collect. I aslo think I have a line on a set of 3AT collects locally.


----------



## rbertalotto (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! That was my first "milling machine"....I sold it for $600 because at the time I didn't have room. Sure wish I had it back!


----------



## Tinmuk (Apr 2, 2017)

I have two linley jig bores. One has the power downfeed. I can take some pics for you. I also have made solid end mill holders becsuse the LB collets are almost impossible to find


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 2, 2017)

Attached.
And yes, I spelled it incorrectly.... oops.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ksierens (Apr 2, 2017)

Daryl, I started a Linley group on Yahoo, you should join and post some pictures there. I was able to pick up a newer head with the power feed unit, and I am planning on making an adapter for ER  coolers instead of the LB ones.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 2, 2017)

I looked at one a couple years ago, still had these files.
As I recall there were design differences in the table.
I'm fascinated by this precision stuff.
Looked at an operable Moore #2 Jig Grinder last Thursday.
I've no application for it, just a way cool machine, unused & unloved.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ksierens (Apr 2, 2017)

Daryl, I agree I love old iron too ... it is a sickness I think


----------



## mworkman (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi all- I'm restoring a later Mk. 1 and want to replace the bearings. I've found that they are grease packed abec-7 grade, but can't find any bearings that match the bearing dimensions. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 8, 2021)

Any pics and/or measurements of the bearings?

Daryl
MN


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 8, 2021)

Jig bores are not meant for the side load like a mill.
They were designed for a straight up and down load.
I love old iron and can't stop bringing it home!


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 8, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> Jig bores are not meant for the side load like a mill.
> They were designed for a straight up and down load....


While I've never used one that is my understanding. Strictly vertical.
However, beware that prior to you scoring the machine someone may have abused her by pretending she was a mill.

Daryl
MN


----------



## mworkman (Dec 8, 2021)

@Uglydog pics of the bearings and dimensions attached. Any advice appreciated


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 9, 2021)

I've attached multiple documents on bearings and bushings, perhaps one of these is helpful.
Not light reading. But there are is powerful data in these docs on the general principles.
These documents help me to understand why they get so much money for some bearings.
A internet search suggests that Norma merged with Hoffman in the 60s, and was likely later absorbed by a different manufacture.
I think you are going to need to begin calling some of the bearing distributors or manufactures.
You will need to find someone with a Norma cross reference document if you want to get the same construction.
Likely Linley chose that construction for a specific reason.
Another alternative (which I'm not recommending) is to get a precision bearing and have bearings ground to make up the difference is spacing.
This may take some prep work and a day of patient phone calls to get anywhere.
Please let us know what you discover. I suggest chasing the equivalent. If you decide not to purchase it due to price you might likely find something which will at least fit. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> Looked at an operable Moore #2 Jig Grinder last Thursday.
> I've no application for it, just a way cool machine, unused & unloved.


Dan Gelbart and Don Bailey exposed me to a Moore Jig bore machine.
When you need to open up a bore by .0002" and the jig bore is your solution, that's a pretty cool machine!!
I understand there are still quite a few floating around. Because of the high precision applications, many of them have had good care.
Not to mention the high initial cost of the machine tools.


----------



## mworkman (Dec 10, 2021)

@Uglydog Thanks for the advice and reference docs, I'll post the bearings if I find them


----------

